# Bundick Lake Report



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Went to Bundick Lake last weekend and had the best fishing we have had in years. Caught several bass in the 1-3 lb range, most were full of eggs and not on beds yet. The crappie were biting as well, Caught over a dozen without trying hard right of the dock; the majority were all nice slabs with a few small ones which were released. The brim were going nuts using live night crawlers as bait. Lost count on the amount we caught but I know it was close to 50. some pics are attached. Most of the fish made it to the fryer. All the bass were released to fight another day.
:doowapsta


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

My pics didn't show up will try again


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*Now I have the pics*

Bundick Lake Pics


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

green for the good old fashioned fun


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Where is Bundick Lake, and can you camp there?


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

sqwaby said:


> Where is Bundick Lake, and can you camp there?


Bundick is located off of 394 just south of Deridder, LA. Not sure about camping.


----------



## captbennie (Nov 16, 2004)

Bundicks Lake, I haven't fished there in years. That brings back old memories. I caught my first 7lb. bass there in 1976(before the Florida strain became popular). Back then that was a huge bass! We also had some tremendous bream catches there. A great little lake to fish. After reading this I need to make a trip back over there soon. Great catch!

Capt. Bennie


----------

